# steroids



## ac (Sep 19, 2001)

Hi guys,
i'm seriously thinkin about starting a course of steroids, i can get a six week course for £120 (i think thats about $200). I was hoping that someone could give me some advice about what to do when i'm on them. Do you have to up your protein intake while taking steroids? Also, do they help your recovery? I usually train three times a week so will being on the steroids mean that i can train 4 or 5 times a week. It usually takes me about a week for a bodypart to recover.
Thanks
AC


----------



## Arnold (Sep 19, 2001)

*No, Don't!*

Yes, I would keep protein intake a bit higher, and yes they will decrease recovery time between work-outs.

What kind of steroids are you going to take?


----------



## ac (Sep 19, 2001)

I'm not sure yet what type i'm going to take. I have talked to a few guys in my gym and they will put me in touch with people who sell them. I don't know much about them but they will definately be oral. Why did you write "no, don't" at the top of your reply? 
Thanks
AC


----------



## Arnold (Sep 19, 2001)

Do not take orals! If you're going to do it, use injectables.

I put that at the top because I do not believe in taking them.


----------



## ac (Sep 19, 2001)

I'm just at a stage where i don't seem to be making any progress. Whenever i try to really push myself i end up with a cold or a sore throat and not being able to train for a couple of weeks, then i find that alot of the work that i have put in over the previous weeks(months) ends up for nothing. I've just recovered from another sore throat and two weeks off from training so i'm on a bit of a downer just now. My doctor says that i'm just one of those people who picks up sore throats easily. I just think that a six week course of steroids would help me get through this plateu and help me make a real difference to my training.


----------



## Large And In Charge (Sep 19, 2001)

ac

It sounds like you are very frustrated and I can't blame you. A person seems like they work so hard and so long to get some decent muscle on them and then something happens and they're back to almost square 1! Believe me I've been there many times but steroids aren't the answer bro. If I feel like I'm getting a cold or something, one thing that really helps me is when I boost my vit C. intake and my liquids. 

I've been doing this for over 16 years and if you wish I will be happy to help you out in anyway I can. Never taken steroids or any supplements. I don't want to really say anything bad about roids because there probably are some members that will jump all over me lol but basically steroids are a bad deal and trust me, you don't need them!


----------



## Maki Riddington (Sep 19, 2001)

For those of you who haven't used them how can you say they are bad?
It's likened to someone who says weightlifting or certain exercises are detrimental even though they've never tried performing or working out.


As far as taking them I would suggest that you skip them. It seems to me that you have no clue whatsoever on how to take them. If you had your diet and training in order then I could see where your coming from but from the sound of things you don't.


----------



## Large And In Charge (Sep 19, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Maki Riddington *_
> For those of you who haven't used them how can you say they are bad?



No offence Maki but I know people who have used them and I've done more than enough research on them to know.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 19, 2001)

*Maki, do not assume! *



> _*Originally posted by Maki Riddington *_
> For those of you who haven't used them how can you say they are bad?
> 
> Who said that they've never used them?


----------



## Maki Riddington (Sep 19, 2001)

Research eh.
Enlighten me please.
As for knowing people who use them I myself have a number of friends who dabble and have gotten the sides but that doesn't mean they're using them correctly.


As for assuming I did so because I'm pretty sure most who post negatively about this topic haven't dabbled.

Steroids is something someone needs to experience before passing a judgement on them.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 19, 2001)

I do not want to talk about my youth! 

I'll just put it this way, I was a teen in the late 80's. That was *before* steroids were a Class III drug.


----------



## ac (Sep 20, 2001)

large and in charge, thanks for the reply, i think that i'll leave the steroids for the time being. I think i'm just on a bit of a downer just now. Maki what makes you think that i don't have my diet and training in order. I have been training now for about three years and have done alot of research over the past year and a half about nutrition. I know this dosen't make me an expert but i definately know a fair bit about nutrition.


----------



## seyone (Sep 20, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ac *_
> Maki what makes you think that i don't have my diet and training in order. .



you asked if you need to up your protein on steroids I think that it shows you haven't done your homework. I won't tell you not to use them and I won't jump on the "steroids are bad" bandwagon but do your homework. make sure you take the right drugs because you are well informed and not because a dealer at your gym told you its good.


----------



## ac (Sep 20, 2001)

you'r right, i haven't done my homework on steroids thats why i posted this topic to ask for advice on them. I would definatley research them a bit more before i took them.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Sep 20, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ac *_
> large and in charge, thanks for the reply, i think that i'll leave the steroids for the time being.



YES!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 20, 2001)

I won't pretend I know alot about AS, if your going to take them, do plenty of resurch. 
From what I understand, there are other things you need to be taking while on them to reduce things like "bitch tits" and other symtoms that go along with AS. 

So in short, do plenty of resurch and make sure you trust the person your buying the stuff from so you can minimise many of the risks that go along with AS.


----------



## Sun (Sep 20, 2001)

Not all orals have a high toxicity to the liver. Even the injectables are toxic to a point, not quite as severe. Anavar (Ox) is a prime example of a low toxic oral. 

I have to agree with these bros when they say you haven't done all of your homework. It's common knowledge that protein synthesis goes through the roof when you are on anabolic steroids. When on a cycle, you may want to invest in Arimidex or Nolvadex, depending on what you are taking. Clomid for post cycle therapy. As far as detox for the liver, ALA, Milk Thistle, and Tyler (?) detox kit are all worth the investment. Milk Thistle being the cheapest. 

It's just a plateau. We all hit them. Most of us anyway. Just keep driving bro. Once you break free you'll love the sense of accomplishment that comes with it.

Wise move on your part to hold back for awhile. Read, learn as much as you can... so you'll be ready when the time does come.


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Sep 20, 2001)

Sun knows his gear, that's for sure


----------



## Sun (Sep 20, 2001)

Yes, I almost hit it prematurely... And I did much homework. Heh.


----------



## Hattrick (Sep 21, 2001)

Good post Sun.  You do know your stuff
Just in case you are wondering why he is suggesting drugs like novaldex or arimidex, that is to fight against the dreaded "bitch tits".  Helps to keep testosterone from aromatizing into estrogen.
milk thistle cranberry juice ect helps to clean out the liver, and clomid helps to get the "boys" producing testosterone again so you don't lose much of your newly gained muscle.  Your body stops producing its own testosterone during the course (assuming you are using a testosterone based drug like sust 250 etc for bulking.)


----------



## ac (Sep 22, 2001)

thanks for the replys,
I'm sill not sure what i'm going to do. I think i might just start back on the creatine for a while. 
Where do you buy clomid from? I don't know whether it's just my imagination or not but a while ago i tried taking gabba:

http://www.chemicalnutrition.com/Products/Catalogue/Product_Range/product_range_3.htm

since taking it i reckon my "boys" haven't been producing as much testosterone as they did previously. If you follow the link above it says that gabba re-alines the testicular axis whatever that means. Do you think that clomic should be used after gaba?
thanks
AC


----------



## Sun (Sep 22, 2001)

Gaba increases testosterone output. LOL.

You buy Clomid from the same place you buy your gear. If your source doesn't sell it, I suggest finding a new one!


----------



## ac (Sep 22, 2001)

What does LOL mean?


----------



## Sun (Sep 22, 2001)

Laughing out loud.


----------



## ac (Sep 22, 2001)

I don't get it. Why are you laughing out loud...is gabba rubbish or something?


----------



## Sun (Sep 22, 2001)

"since taking it i reckon my "boys" haven't been producing as much testosterone as they did previously"

Sounded like you were saying it reduced testosterone output.


----------



## crowman (Sep 26, 2001)

It is not whether a steroid is an oral or an injectable that makes it more or less harmful.  Steroids can be divided into two categories:7-alpha-alkylated steroids and non-alpha-alkylated steroids.  

7-alpha-alkylated steroids are those that have been designed to not break down as quickly, so they remain in your body longer, and do enormous amounts of damage, not just damaging but actually killing liver cells in lab studies.  Dianabol and Oxymethelone are just two example of these.

Non-alkylated steroids are more like your bodies natural chemicals and are far better for you, less side effects, less organ damage.  These include steroids like Nandrolone decanoate (Deca durabolin) and Primobolan.

I would only recommend taking non-alkylated steroids if any at all.  Be sure to buy some Clomid, milk thistle, saw palmetto, ALA and DOUBLE your protein intake.


----------



## Maki Riddington (Sep 26, 2001)

Are you talking from experience Crowman?


----------



## Herc (Sep 27, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ac *_
> I'm just at a stage where i don't seem to be making any progress. Whenever i try to really push myself i end up with a cold or a sore throat and not being able to train for a couple of weeks, then i find that alot of the work that i have put in over the previous weeks(months) ends up for nothing.



I've experienced this too, and it can be EXTREEMLY frustrating.  Here's how I finally beat it.  
1)Start a consistant vitamin program 
include a good multi, and a mega vitamin C (I use GNC mega men and the 2000mg C timed release)
2)Drink water constantly.  Your immune system's best defense after picking up a germ is to flush it out of your system which takes lots of water.
3) Wash your hands alot.  This sounds stupid but remember the only entrances into your body that most common cold germs can use are mouth, nose, and tear ducts.  Since these same germs can exist out of the body on surfaces for up to 72 hours you're sharing germs with everyone who has touched a surface for the last 3 days.  When you wipe your eyes or lick ketchup off your fingers you are giving these germs a free ride into your body.
4)Glutamine.  Some people think this supplement is a joke, however regardless of it's muscle building claims It is a proven fact that it is the main source of energy for the immune system.  I take 7-10 grams a day spaced in 4 doses.
5) Eat healthy.  Always a good idea.
6) Remember your body can only take so much stress (mental and physical) Get to know when you are in the "red zone" and if training is going to push you over the edge take a break that day an hit it hard the next day.

hope this helps


----------



## Shmoo (Sep 27, 2001)

Good advice Herc.


----------



## ac (Sep 28, 2001)

Thanks herc, i've decided not to take the steroids. I have also decided to cut my training down, i think one of my problems may be overtraining. I really do enjoy going to the gym and really pushing myself, always training to failure. I know that you shouldn't always train to failure and take every 3rd week off or use lighter weights in the 3rd week. So i've decided to cut back on my training and start back on the creatine.


----------



## THE_GAME (Sep 28, 2001)

I would only use steroids if I already had kids and I was over 25 or so, otherwise don't do'em...


----------



## ac (Sep 29, 2001)

Do they affect your sperm count or something ?


----------



## Thegame2001 (Oct 24, 2001)

*..*

I know this is an old post but read it and found it incredible.  How could you think of taking any drug without any knowledge about the drug or even how to take it? That is unbelieveably ridiculous.....  Your going to trust your life on how someone else tells you how to take a drug?


----------



## ac (Oct 24, 2001)

no i wasn't planning on trusting my life on how someone else tells me to take a drug! I used this post as a starting point to research into steroids. Who the f**k are you anyway!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2001)

No fighting!


----------



## Thegame2001 (Oct 24, 2001)

*...*

Not looking to fight bro, sorry if it sounded that way.  I had a friend that killed himself using roids.
Its a never ending thing when you start.  You get stronger, you get off them, you lose some strength, you get back on them.  I've seen the ugly cycle of them.

Just don't use em, lifes more than muscles.
Good luck!


----------



## ac (Oct 24, 2001)

sorry to hear about your friend. As i said before i've decided not to take them at the moment, i've changed my current training routine and i'm seeing pretty good gains with it.


----------

